# التحكم عن طريق الكمبيوتر لي servo motor او اي موتر



## طالب هندسه# (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالب هندسه ميكانيكيه في اخر مستوى
 لدي مشروع تخرج في موضوع التحكم عن طريق الكمبيوتر لي servo motor او اي موتر 
وذلك عندما ادخل رقم الزاويه في الكمبيوتر يتحرك الموتر بهذه الزاويه .
ويكون احيانا feed back , اي بناءا على الزاويه المدخله يتحرك موتر اخر بزاويه معينه 
اريد المساعده جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eyad267 (22 مارس 2010)

You Cannot... 
To control a servo motor you need a driver attached with it, this driver is very costy, as for other choices try to control stepper motor, it is so much easier


----------



## طالب هندسه# (22 مارس 2010)

مافي مشكله استخدم 
stepper motor
ولكن كيف يتم ذلك وعن طريق اي برنامج وكيف يكون كتابة البرنامج جزاكم الله خير


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2010)

هل الغرض هو تحكم في الزاوية "والسلام" أم أنك ترغب في ما هو أكثر؟ بصيغة أخرى، ما هو الهدف النهائي من المشروع وما هي طبيعة الماكينة التي يعمل فيها هذا الموتور المفترض؟


----------



## abqary (27 مارس 2010)

تستطيع أخي أن تعمل مشروعك ببرنامج الفيجيول بيسك أو الجافا وأقول لك توجه لمهندس في البيسك وهو يساعدك ووفقك الله


----------



## ksmksam (2 مايو 2010)

hi you can use stepper motor and you can build it by you hand and i build it and ican help you mu email [email protected] and softwear ready


----------



## مهندس قصيمي (3 مايو 2010)

تستطيع عن طريق parallel port عن طريق الماتلاب و ايضا عن طريق اليو اس بي و لكن يعتمد على الموتور هل هو صغير ام كبير و محتاج دايود لحجب الباك emf و ربما امبليفاير


----------



## ستارليبيا14 (31 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------

